# Android Out of Home Streaming



## Anchorman

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 and a Kindle Fire HDX 7" tablet. Streaming works great on both when I am in home. When I ran streaming setup I checked the box to enable out of home streaming.

Now I am at my son's house in a different city and I can't get streaming to work at all on either device. When I login to my tivo.com account I can see the name of my Roamio DVR but when I try to go to My Shows it says "Information for this screen is unavailable, because your Tivo box cannot be found on this network. Check your box and network connections, then try again". 

Then, if I go to setup and choose Streaming Setup, there is a checkbox for "Setup in-home streaming" but the checkbox for "Setup out-of-home streaming is not there". The same thing happens on my phone and tablet.

Has anyone been able to get out-of-home streaming to work on any Android device?


----------



## jrtroo

You need to set up out of home streaming from within your home.


----------



## Anchorman

jrtroo said:


> You need to set up out of home streaming from within your home.


I did set it up from my home network, but now it will not work from out of home. Have you been able to get out of home streaming to work on Android?


----------



## waynomo

I've had it working, but with mixed success. It's been more problematic recently. Last time I tried it seemed to reset so I had to set it up at home again. I haven't tried it out of the home since. You might try using your 4g while in your home to see if that works.


----------



## jrtroo

Anchorman said:


> I did set it up from my home network, but now it will not work from out of home. Have you been able to get out of home streaming to work on Android?


Yep, no problems.


----------



## PCurry57

Anchorman said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 and a Kindle Fire HDX 7" tablet. Streaming works great on both when I am in home. When I ran streaming setup I checked the box to enable out of home streaming.
> 
> Now I am at my son's house in a different city and I can't get streaming to work at all on either device. When I login to my tivo.com account I can see the name of my Roamio DVR but when I try to go to My Shows it says "Information for this screen is unavailable, because your Tivo box cannot be found on this network. Check your box and network connections, then try again".
> 
> Then, if I go to setup and choose Streaming Setup, there is a checkbox for "Setup in-home streaming" but the checkbox for "Setup out-of-home streaming is not there". The same thing happens on my phone and tablet.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get out-of-home streaming to work on any Android device?


Yup, Galaxy S4 and Galaxy Tab 3 7.0. I've done it both on lte and on a hotspot away from home. Occasionally I have brief problems. I can't stream any programs from before when I had cable and content is protected. I also for some reason have been unable to stream away or at home anything recorded OTA from local PBS Station (KERA).


----------



## Gadfly

I have a Samsung Galaxy 8 Note tablet and I have the same problem.

Works at home and yes I do set it up -at home- for out of home streaming but it never works out of home. It logs in, connects and shows all the shows I have on my Tivo, but when I pick one and try to play it on the tablet it says it has run into an error and needs to set up streaming and I am presented with the set up screen with out of home streaming unchecked.

I it tried several time, also with the latest software version. I gave up. 

By the way, it works with an IPad. So I don't think this has anything to do with my home network set up, router, etc.

Worse than a software that doesn't work is a software that can't tell you why.


----------



## cwolfey

Had issue using Samsung S5 with out of home streaming only..
Tech reported back some things to check, one of the questions was if I had a switch on my network, I do.

I simply tried connecting the Roamio plus direct to the Linksys 4 port router, 
reset modem, router, and TiVo box.

Now it works outside network, 

Maybe the auto port configure didn't work?

Does anyone have a list of the ports needing to be opened for the Roamio plus..which does use and assign itself 2 ip addresses?

Thanks, hopes this helps someone else.


----------



## cwolfey

OK spoke too soon, worked only one time!

Cant figure it out.


----------



## Gadfly

If somebody asks you to check to see if you have a "switch" in the path for diagnosing problems like this, he doesn't know the first things about networking.

In any case, as I said this works when I tried it with an IPad. So it can't be my home network set up.

But I am curious about how it worked that one time. Maybe there is some latency test that fails if the conditions are not ideal? and the threshold for Android is lower? or Android network stack has higher latency?

Like I said, the damn program doesn't tell you why it failed. call it cliché but this (lumping all failures together) is a very good example of lazy programming.


----------



## PierreS

Just to follow up on Anchorman's original post, I am hitting this exact same issue with multiple devices. And yes, I set up streaming from within my home and there's no out of home checkbox.


----------



## Gadfly

And now stream stopped working on my two android tablets -at home-. It asks for user name and password and then rejects them. I can log into my TiVo account with the same user name and password just fine. why would I need to log into my account every time I start the app??

Tivo is the most incompetent company I have had the displeasure of buying a product from. Unfortunately they are pretty much the only game in town.


----------



## jwems

Same problem for me - works on G4 at home, worked ONCE on the first day it was available for outside streaming. I can't get it to work again. 

I have set it up multiple times at home (MOCA connection to Verizon router- no switches), but it won't work on foreign networks or over 4G.

Really starting to hate my Tivos


----------



## BuddyActionfizer

I have a Suddenlink/Pace 6-tuner TiVo and a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with Android 4.4. I picked up the TiVo Stream from Suddenlink two days ago.

I hard-wired the Stream to my router; TiVo was already hardwired to the router. 

In-home streaming works great, but the option to set up out-of-home streaming has never shown up on the TiVo app. 

I confirmed that the TiVo, the Stream, and my Android all have the current software versions. The TiVO has "Network Remote" enabled. I've rebooted my router, TiVo, Stream, and my Android. I connected to TiVo Service in settings to update. I did a service call on the Stream (from the TiVo app) to update software. I Reinstalled TiVo app on my Android. I assigned the TiVo to a static IP on the router.

Every time I run setup again, from home and connected to the same network, the option to set up out-of-home is never there. Only option is in-home.

If I try to view a program out-of-home "Watch On Phone," it always says "Your TiVo DVR is not set up to allow streaming." I've called TiVo support and every time they say that is Suddenlink's issue because they provide the DVR. Suddenlink support is really no help at all, they're just not trained and/or have no experience at all dealing with Stream support issues.

I swapped out the Stream yesterday but still have the same issues. The only thing I haven't done (out of whatever else I can think of) is reset the TiVo and my router, or swap the TiVo out with Suddenlink


----------



## Suddenlink Help

BuddyActionfizer said:


> I have a Suddenlink/Pace 6-tuner TiVo and a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with Android 4.4. I picked up the TiVo Stream from Suddenlink two days ago.
> 
> I hard-wired the Stream to my router; TiVo was already hardwired to the router.
> 
> In-home streaming works great, but the option to set up out-of-home streaming has never shown up on the TiVo app.
> 
> I confirmed that the TiVo, the Stream, and my Android all have the current software versions. The TiVO has "Network Remote" enabled. I've rebooted my router, TiVo, Stream, and my Android. I connected to TiVo Service in settings to update. I did a service call on the Stream (from the TiVo app) to update software. I Reinstalled TiVo app on my Android. I assigned the TiVo to a static IP on the router.
> 
> Every time I run setup again, from home and connected to the same network, the option to set up out-of-home is never there. Only option is in-home.
> 
> If I try to view a program out-of-home "Watch On Phone," it always says "Your TiVo DVR is not set up to allow streaming." I've called TiVo support and every time they say that is Suddenlink's issue because they provide the DVR. Suddenlink support is really no help at all, they're just not trained and/or have no experience at all dealing with Stream support issues.
> 
> I swapped out the Stream yesterday but still have the same issues. The only thing I haven't done (out of whatever else I can think of) is reset the TiVo and my router, or swap the TiVo out with Suddenlink


Hi  My names Kacie, and Im with Suddenlink. Id be happy to help you with this. Please feel free to email me directly at socialsupport-AT-suddenlink-DOT-com. Thank you, -Kacie


----------



## buckyswider

Well, I'm a works-in-home-but-not-out-of-home guy. Galaxy S5. I do have several switches between my Roamio and the router, but they must traverse the same switches to get to my S5 on Wifi, so I think I can discount that as the issue. What's all this about ports that need to be opened up? I can give that a shot. I had a similar issue with Slingbox streaming. I needed to set up port forwarding for the IP of the slingbox, and now it works like a charm. I wonder if there's something like that with TiVo? 

When I connect via LTE, it tells me I need to do the setup- I have the options and both in-home and out-of-home, along with the checkbox for household members only blah blah blah. Check all three and end up with the "not able to set up tivo stream. Setup did not complete successfully please try again".

Ain't technology grand


----------



## Pacomartin

PCurry57 said:


> I can't stream any programs from before when I had cable and content is protected.


This may sound like a dumb question, but I have to ask is football broadcast on ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX protected? How about ESPN MNF?

I believe it is only SHOWTIME and STARZ that are protected channels.


----------



## jrtroo

Networks are never allowed to be protected. Other content is at the whim of the cable operator or the contract with the content provider. So, it varies by operator and sometimes within an operators different jurisdictions.


----------



## Pacomartin

BuddyActionfizer said:


> In-home streaming works great, but the option to set up out-of-home streaming has never shown up on the TiVo app.
> 
> I confirmed that the TiVo, the Stream, and my Android all have the current software versions. The TiVO has "Network Remote" enabled. I've rebooted my router, TiVo, Stream, and my Android. I connected to TiVo Service in settings to update. I did a service call on the Stream (from the TiVo app) to update software. I Reinstalled TiVo app on my Android. I assigned the TiVo to a static IP on the router.
> 
> Setup screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle option is just missing.
> 
> Every time I run setup again, from home and connected to the same network, the option to set up out-of-home is never there. Only option is in-home.
> 
> If I try to view a program out-of-home "Watch On Phone," it always says "Your TiVo DVR is not set up to allow streaming."
> 
> I've called TiVo support and every time they say that is Suddenlink's issue because they provide the DVR. Suddenlink support is really no help at all, they're just not trained and/or have no experience at all dealing with Stream support issues.
> 
> I swapped out the Stream yesterday but still have the same issues. The only thing I haven't done (out of whatever else I can think of) is reset the TiVo and my router, or swap the TiVo out with Suddenlink


I have an RCN Tivo Series 4 (4 tuner) and I picked up my stream this week. I am using a Samsung Note 3. My problem is identical to yours. I can't find the out of home option, and I get the same error message.

I wish someone can help me. I've called customer support 3 times, posted on the Tivo forum, chatted with a Tivo representative, and killed a chicken and spread the blood around the room in a voodoo ritual. So far nothing is working.

Everyone keeps telling me to set it up at home (which I've done twice). And yes, I have hardbooted everything twice.

PS: I am kidding about the chicken. I don't want hate mail.


----------



## chs

new to TiVo and the forum.....found this during a search.....having similar issues,,, no option or box to check in the TiVo app to set up OOH streaming. can sometimes "trick" OOH streaming by starting on wifi, starting a stream then turning off wifi.... will work sometimes. and continue on 4 g away from home until the selected program ends. after that I get an error notice / to enable streaming, please setup your streaming device. error code:E=36 V=-1. then gives me a option to setup ..... when I do it starts to setup then I get the message........setup problem, there was a problem connecting to your steaming device. Make sure you setup OOH streaming while in your home network, I am with Mediacom and have their pace dvr with their Extreme package and TiVo stream connected through a 4 port router on a MoCa connection with a 175 MPS download speed.....I am not very familiar with these devices .....does anyone have a solution or a recommendation? Mediacom says they OOH stream and my S5 has the correct software but they have no answers about how to fix the problem.


----------



## cwolfey

OK some more info here...
I still have never got out of home streaming to work on my Android phone..and I have actually upgraded 2 times since it came out.

What I have found may be interesting...another option on my phone seemed to stop working when I installed the Tivo app and setup OOH streaming "Wifi Calling".
Could not find or figure out what the app or network setup could have done..but when I restored the phone and didn't install Tivo, the WiFi calling worked now!

Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## hessrick

Aloha,
Prior to going overseas I started the TIVO 'Out Of Home (OOH)' service with my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 8 Android. All went well with the setup & for the first 4-5 weeks of OOH downloading/streaming. A few occasional glitches were noticed, that may have been the result of a weak WIFI service, in Lisbon. Today, in Paris after ~5 weeks, TIVO OOH failed repeatedly *(Error Msg: E=41. V=-1) *accompanied by the guidance msg: *do start-up procedure*, which is impossible away from home. After a less then successful chat session, I called Tech Support & was told it was a 'common problem', usually associated with poor wifi. Unfortunately I currently have a very strong/fast fiber-based wifi service that doesn't seem to be contributing to the problem. Tech Support politely reports the only way to repair the issue is to get back home and re-start-up. I'm sure they're correct, but I'm also sure that without a remote fix, TIVO OOH might not be ready for primetime. Are there others with the same problem? Hope this msg gets to TIVO programmers. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Megamind

I've found OOH streaming on Android to be mostly worthless for exactly this reason.


----------



## hessrick

hessrick said:


> Aloha,
> Prior to going overseas I started the TIVO 'Out Of Home (OOH)' service with my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 8 Android. All went well with the setup & for the first 4-5 weeks of OOH downloading/streaming. A few occasional glitches were noticed, that may have been the result of a weak WIFI service, in Lisbon. Today, in Paris after ~5 weeks, TIVO OOH failed repeatedly *(Error Msg: E=41. V=-1) *accompanied by the guidance msg: *do start-up procedure*, which is impossible away from home. After a less then successful chat session, I called Tech Support & was told it was a 'common problem', usually associated with poor wifi. Unfortunately I currently have a very strong/fast fiber-based wifi service that doesn't seem to be contributing to the problem. Tech Support politely reports the only way to repair the issue is to get back home and re-start-up. I'm sure they're correct, but I'm also sure that without a remote fix, TIVO OOH might not be ready for primetime. Are there others with the same problem? Hope this msg gets to TIVO programmers. Thanks, Rick


There's now a Chapter 2 to this story. In a follow up conversation with TIVO Tech support, I was put in contact with a 'Supervisor' that offered to investigate further. She reported to be able to communicate directly with my At-Home-DVR and was *apparently able to re-set my at-home-DVR setting to enable OOH Service again*. It's been working ~24 hours now, without problems... "and they lived happily ever after?" hopefully...


----------



## cwolfey

Replying to my original post.

Still have never been able to get out of home streaming to work since 2014,

Since that date, I have had different Routers, now currently Linksys EA9500,
Different Android phone, have had them all and never worked either
Samsung S7,S8,S9 and now S10

I'm stumped ..

I do setup properly I can assume, from home network setup streaming, goes through the steps and says done.

Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomhorsley

My samsung galaxy s9+ works, my Huawei tablet does not. On the tablet I try to stream a show and it tells me "content not found" even though it was right there in the My Shows list where I clicked on it.

But in both of them, I spend so much time watching circles spin and logging back in because some "credential expired" that they are almost useless. About the only time I try to use the app any more is when I testing something like today.


----------



## HerronScott

cwolfey said:


> Still have never been able to get out of home streaming to work since 2014,





cwolfey said:


> I do setup properly I can assume, from home network setup streaming, goes through the steps and says done.


Looked back at your earlier posts. So this is a Roamio Plus which should have the Stream built in correct? When your phone is on your local network can it stream successfully to confirm that on-network streaming is working correctly?

Scott


----------

